# Found a Hidden Gem Today



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone I hope you are all staying well armed, remotely sane and sufficiently hydrated. Today two friends of my wife and I's came over. They were going to go out for some quality time. So there were three men and four boys in a Yukon and that's how our day started... 

We were on our way back after taking a little road trip when we noticed an older crusted gentleman along the road with a flat tire. We got the tire changed and the guy mentioned he was on his way to go see his son's new gun shop. He asks us if we wanted to go... obviously. 

We go down to a little unassuming metal building that's rusted in spots and has wood smoke pouring out of the chimney pipe. No business sign, no ammo/gun company stickers on the door. 

We opened the door and my life changed forever... there in the pristine holy light of about 100 led daylight bulbs it sang a heavenly hymn. On the one side gun racks, two tiers wrapped around stacked with rifles and shotguns, the middle island was five feet high of all glass loaded with pistols. There must have been five hundred guns in total. In the middle between the two sections was a narrow somewhat claustrophobic section with scopes, binoculars, monoculars, range finders, grips and magazines. Anything and everything you could imagine and then some. Then the other side, shelves brimming with ammo, the back wall had seemingly every rifle cartridge, every brand, every bullet you could ever need, he even had some calibers I didn't know existed. On the right there was pistol ammo, the left shotgun ammo. 

I stood there for probably ten minutes in pure amazement. It was as if I was a golden ticket winner. My first question was obviously how he had so much stock, his answer was simple " when things started getting lean I bought in bulk and sold my gun shop in town and started doing appointments only ". I was amazed.

So needless to say I walked out carrying a milk crate full of stuff and have an appointment for next weekend. He has no maximum on what people can buy. It amazes me how some things off the beaten path remain untouched. So it was definitely a lucky day! 

Until next time folks


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang that could keep a person enthralled like a Micky Spalain Novel. Thanks.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Give us some idea of what you bought, whether is gear or guns. Maybe not right now, but sometime or other.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I am feverishly google-mapping to find Hinterland.......:tango_face_grin:


----------

